# Kramer on sharpening



## mpukas (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found these Bob Kramer vids ala SLT and wanted to share. mpp

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/SurLaTableCorp?blend=24&ob=5#p/u/3/lUbkPdkUDuo[/video]


----------



## rockbox (Jun 1, 2011)

Bob is a great communicator. Great job.


----------



## shankster (Jun 1, 2011)

+1 I think it goes to show that Mr.Kramer cares about his product.He could have just said "here you go that'll be $400.00 please.you figure out how to maintain them".
Much respect for the man.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done, it got across most of the information you need to sharpen that knife, and was surprisingly un-stuffy.

I have to say, it is apparent that Bob works FAST. He talks, then starts working furiously for a second, then stops to talk again. Just look at 1:43 in this video that goes with it. You just don't see people being that casual and confident with a knife, he's practically throwing the thing around. Very refreshing. People should respect, but not fear, their tools.


----------



## jaybett (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder, if what sets Bob Kramer apart from the other master knife makers, is that he has that warm personality which makes him likeable plus he is very articulate. It certainly doesn't hurt that he is a good spokesman for his products. 

Jay


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 2, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Bob is a great communicator. Great job.


 
Yes. And I do agree that to succeed, one has to do an absolute best job one can. And to promote himself smartly. The write up Bob got, solicited or not, gave him exposure to general public no other top maker got. That probably what puts him apart from other top makers. Not the quality of his knives.

M


----------



## rockbox (Jun 2, 2011)

jaybett said:


> I wonder, if what sets Bob Kramer apart from the other master knife makers, is that he has that warm personality which makes him likeable plus he is very articulate. It certainly doesn't hurt that he is a good spokesman for his products.
> 
> Jay



I work in sales and marketing for products that make Kramer knives look downright cheap, and being articulate and likeable has everything to do with it. One of the sales guys I used to work with who had a 200 million/year account told me his golden rule. People buy from people they like and people they see.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 2, 2011)

rockbox said:


> ...People buy from people they like and people they see.


 
No disagreement here. I am guilty of this myself.

M


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like that Bob have this success. And I would like to have knife by him, but alas Im not on his list and the auctions are to expensive. 
Anyone got an idea how expensive a used knife is. Im trying to put together a test of 240 Guytos, and would be fun to have a Kramer there to


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 2, 2011)

Salty sold his used and it still hit $10k. And it's not like there are a ton of used ones out there.

Get the Zwilling version and send it to Dave for a tune up and use that for your test.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 2, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Salty sold his used and it still hit $10k. And it's not like there are a ton of used ones out there.
> 
> Get the Zwilling version and send it to Dave for a tune up and use that for your test.


 
The carbon ones aren't going for much more than retail which is why Bob is letting Zwilling make them. If he only has time for 200 knives, he would rather be making 4k for it versus 1.5K especially when damascus blades only take a few more hours to make.


----------



## Cnimativ (Jun 3, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Salty sold his used and it still hit $10k. And it's not like there are a ton of used ones out there.
> 
> Get the Zwilling version and send it to Dave for a tune up and use that for your test.


 
$10k for a used Kramer?? Wow...


----------



## MadMel (Jun 4, 2011)

Cnimativ said:


> $10k for a used Kramer?? Wow...


 
Almost 9 months of my pay for a used kramer... I need to work harder...


----------



## rockbox (Jun 4, 2011)

What's 10K for a Kramer when you are paying almost 60K for a Honda Civic. LOL


----------



## MadMel (Jun 4, 2011)

rockbox said:


> What's 10K for a Kramer when you are paying almost 60K for a Honda Civic. LOL


 
LOL you got me there.. Actually its 60k if you get a used 2007 model.. A new 1.6 Auto is about 105 now... Puts things in perspective doesn't it??


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 4, 2011)

Ya, butt those aren't real dollars! What ever happened to "real dollars", anyway?


----------



## rockbox (Jun 4, 2011)

MadMel said:


> LOL you got me there.. Actually its 60k if you get a used 2007 model.. A new 1.6 Auto is about 105 now... Puts things in perspective doesn't it??


 
That's sing dollars, right? So around 80K US? I have friend who owns an mercedes E class in Singapore. I wonder how much that cost him. I'm sure he could afford a Kramer, but he has maids to cook for so he wouldn't need it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 4, 2011)

rockbox said:


> That's sing dollars, right? So around 80K US? I have friend who owns an mercedes E class in Singapore. I wonder how much that cost him. I'm sure he could afford a Kramer, but he has maids to cook for so he wouldn't need it.


 
Does he want a personal chef that he would be willing to buy some Kramer's, Burke's, Devin's, Rader's, Pierre's, Ealy's, and Fowler's for?


----------

